# My Prizes



## Road Dog (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are two of my favorites. Two Boardmans one of them is a rare color.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd be proud of them too [] , really nice sodas there.  Is the blue or the green the rare one ?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 11, 2005)

The Green. That's kinda backwards from what you would normally think.I got that bottle from Terry Ford years ago. Maybe some of you older collector's might know him?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 11, 2005)

Great Boardman's ........The Green is Rare . WOW NICE !
 Thanks for sharing ! Brian


----------

